# Good Places to visit?



## Adnan

I am planning to visit sydney on 16th of June till 10 July, Plz suggest some good places to visits in sydney or nearby sydney.


----------



## Wanderer

Other than the various city attractions itself, Sydney has some easily accessed great beaches and national parks.
If you do a google on Sydney, you'll get a great number of sites and quite likely one called 100 best things for Sydney and you can choose to suit your interests and then report back all about how you enjoyed your visit.


----------



## chithanh119

The place which you can't forget to visit is Opera Theatre


----------



## ronnie

Sorry! I am too late answering you because i am out of town 
Do the opera house, darling harbour, bridge climb and Sydney harbour on the same day.

Do the morning bridge climb, then walk across the bridge to the opera house, you can see the harbour from the opera house. Then catch a ferry (?) to Darling harbour.

On the 2nd day do the blue mountains (takes a while to get there). You may see ads about getting there by train. But do NOT do this. Cityrail (Sydney train service) is terrible. The trains are disgusting, dirty, gross and just plain ew! They are NEVER on time and the tickets are expensive. $I.20 for one stop as a child?! I would recommend hiring a car.

On the half day go to Bondi. Go on a week day otherwise you won't be able to move! Also, get there earlier before everyone comes. There is a bus service, but again the public transport is terrible. Hire a car!

Hope you have a great time down under


----------



## kraig

*b&b dublin*

Sydney is a nice place to visit. There are so many places to visit in sydney. If you love visiting beaches then definitely you can enjoy this spot.


----------



## divamodels

Sydney Harbour.. Opera Theather...?


----------



## BlackEyes

I think are many places to visit in Australia, aside from the city there are other tourist spots outside the city like Kakadu National Park.


----------



## pamhilts

Melbourne is a best world-class city situated on the south-eastern corner of the Australian mainland. ….Melbourne Hotels & Accommodation provides a range of accommodation choices with the best of helping travellers find accomodation to match their budgets and needs.......!!!There is lots of Hotel like The Royce Hotel ,.Somerst Gordon Heights,Park Regis Griffin ….......!!!
_____________________________________


----------



## emblem

Thanks to share your nice informative question in this forum site like you asked you trip to Sydney the best place nearby is Kakadu National Park Sydney Harbour.. Opera Theater Bondi beach area all are very favorite places.


----------



## Dexter

There are quite a few nice places to see in Sydney depending on how much time you have:

In Sydney CBD:

- Sydney Opera House
- Royal Botanic Gardens
- Harbour Bridge (you can organize climbing on the top if you want)
- Sydney Tower (to see some great views of the city)
- Darling Harbour
- Chinese Garden
- Paddys Market and Chinatown
- Hyde Park
- Sydney Aquarium and Sydney Maritime Museum
- you can jump on a cruise for whale or dolphin watching
- go for shopping around CBD and Bondi Junction

To the east:

- City Beaches such as Bondi, Woollahra, Coogee, Maroubra
- Jump on a ferry and travel a bit to see views of Darling Harbour, North Sydney. Go to Taronga Zoo and Manly Beach

To the west:

- visit Sydney Olympic Park located near Homebush
- if you have time, travel to Fetherdale National Park around Blacktown

To the south:

- also, if you have some more time, see attractions in Southern Sydney - beaches in Brighton Le Sands, Monterey, Ramsgate, Cronulla plus Sydney Tram Museum in Loftus
- obviously you cannot miss Royal National Park when you are here

To the North

- Northern Sydney also has some great places to see such as Palm Beach or previously mentioned Manly. 
- You can spend some time in North Sydney and St.Leonards to have a closer look at business part of Sydney. Chatswood also has great shopping centre

If you have a bit more time and good transport, get outside Sydney and see the following places:

- Blue Mountains (including Katoomba and Three Sisters) - train transport available
- Kiama and Wollongong (including Nan Tien Temple in Port Kembla) - train transport available
- Jervis Bay, especially Hyams Beach with the whitest sand in the world
- small towns on South Coast with beautiful beaches such as Stanwell Park, Austinmer, Thirroul, Bulli - train transport available
- Newcastle and Hunter Region (including Hunter Valley with a special accent on Hunter Valley Gardens) - train transport available to Newcastle only
- Port Stephens where you can see dolphins
- Gosford and Gosford Reptile Park


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

Sydney is Australia’s number one travel destination in terms of number of visitors.
. Cairns & the Great Barrier Reef Far North Queensland is a wonderful tropical paradise.While visiting along the Great Barrier Reef, Brisbane is the place to go when you need a taste of the big city


----------



## unspoken

Whitsundays! 

I know that you don't have a lot of time remaining but if you can get up to the Whitsundays it is well well worth it!

I was originally inspired by the 'Best Job in the World' and didn't quite make the cut...so I decided to head over there anyways! 

Love it to death! Now Tourism Queensland and National Geographic have teamed up to put together a 6-part TV series of Ben's time as the 'Island Caretaker'. Apparently it will air in August (I know that you will have returned by then) but it could be nice to return home and reflect on your trip with the quality imagery that Nat Geo is famous for and that Queensland offers!


----------



## annieng

Jenolan Caves is amazing. It is so big that seem can't be finished in 1 day. It is about 200km from Sydney CBD, so you may book a tour there.


----------



## Dexter

I am actually planning to go and see Jenolan Caves. Would Lithgow be the best place to stop? Should I actually spend a night there to have enough time to see everything?


----------



## Jiji

The place you can't forget to visit is the australian museum and the art gallery


----------



## Wanderer

Dexter said:


> I am actually planning to go and see Jenolan Caves. Would Lithgow be the best place to stop? Should I actually spend a night there to have enough time to see everything?


*Lithgow ain't really the best *town as far as visitors go and the only reason I'd stay over that way would be id planning to take in the *Zig Zag Railway as well and there's also Mt. Tombah Botanical gardens *but there's some smaller villages about rather than Lithgow itself, more a town to service the coal mining - there just once and easily forgettable!.
*Depending on budget*, if you cannot afford to stay at Caves House, check what's available around Katoomba, Blackheath, Leura etc. and there're heaps of bed and breakfasts about, a lot rather pricey but probably a few more moderately priced about too, and if you do not mind a YHA hostel, Katoomba has one of the best rated with apparently great views.
*Oberon* is another place you may want to consider staying in, there being some nice old pubs and also do a bit of searching re farm stays if interested for there's a few places right down in the valleys too that'll be pleasantly different from hurly burly touristy life above.
*A couple of other places that are worth making the extra time *to look see while nearly there are doing a drive around the Mouunt Panorama roads that become Bathurst Race Circuit at race times and also check out Kanangra Walls.
The road from the BM via Jenolan and on to Goulburn is all sealed now and you could make an interesting loop tour from southern suburbs if you *wanted to take an extra couple of days.*
*Head across via Warragamba *if you haven't been there before, a picnic lunch _[ and I think the Safari Park is long gone! ]_ , yes it is and some interesting escapes - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_Lion_Safari_(Warragamba)
*And then head for Windsor*, Australia's mainland oldest licensed hotel and a nic place for a counter tea or afternoon coffee at shops opposite - Cappacino and Cake $5 specials, one best value about or 50 cents extra for Muggacino.
You can head out from Windsor *on Bells Line Road *and find accommodation that way towards Mt. Tombah, this being a more peaceful way to go up into the BM than the western motorway drag.
*After BM and Jenolan/Kanangra Walls *you could take the drive through towards Goulburn but you can turn off before Taralga on to a gravel road for *Wombeyan Caves*, also worth a look and you can stop overnight.
Wombeyan Caves Camping Reserve
*The travelling through this countryside *is part of the reason to visit and from the Wombeyan Caves on towards the Wollondilly R. crossing and beyond you'll see what I mean, that route taking you through to near Mittagong.
If you want somewhere else to stay before heading home, *the Surveyor General Hotel at Berrima* has some history.


----------



## nancy121

*Reply*

Sydney has a lot to offer to tourists in terms of city attractions. You can check out Opera House, Sydney Harbor and Bondi Beach. For wildlife enthusiasts, there is an option of visiting Kakadu National Park Fetherdale National Park and Royal National Park.


----------



## Ruby

Sydney Harbour.. Opera Theather...?


----------



## amleywatson

Hi...
In Sydney you must visit Sydney Harbour, Broken Bay / Hawkesbury River, Castle Hill Exhausts. you must visit Byron bay very famous for the beach and spa therapy.


----------



## Dexter

Wow Wanderer, that's one comprehensive response. Thanks a bunch. I have a lot to think of now. I have already been to Katoomba for a few nights and know accommodation there. I was just thinking of something a bit closer to the caves which are still quite a distance away from there. I never thought of Zig Zag Railway though I heard about it. Mt Tombah Botanical Gardens is something new for me. Looks like one day isn't enough to see all of it. I will have a lot to ponder now...


----------



## angelfly

Check out Darling Harbor, it was one of my favorite spots when I vacationed in Sydney earlier this year.


----------



## tomruderr

*Re-Good palces to visit?*

Hello *Backpackers..!!!!*

The best time of year to visit Sydney is *New Year* when you can witness the breathtaking sight of the world famous andÂ spectacular New Years Eve Fireworks.There are many thrilling sight-seeing spots for visitors here in Sydney. There are *cool hotels, pubs, places of historic interest*, eateries and also sanctuaries.According to me best places to visit in Sydney are,

*Sydney Opera House | St. James Church | The Rocks | Chinatown | Victoria Barracks*

With Regards,
*Tom Ruderr.*
_________________________


----------



## vlado12345

I have been living in Sydney for 8 years now - came from Slovakia. I really recommend Royal National Park. Our friends from Prague took us there. Very nice and healthy walk in bush near the ocean, great view. I published images and how to get there on *www findinaustralia com au/places/5* - sorry cannot post the link here :-(


----------



## Chapman01

It is much guideline to plan for tour and manage to visit the classy spots.This is greta information shared ,Thanks.


----------



## technosavy

I am very curious about the opera house and Sydney Harbour. I also like to visit the beaches.


----------



## pencilpusher

First thing comes to mind is Opera House... then there are the great beaches.
Enjoy your stay and the best...

cheers


----------



## rpcarnell

Opera House is definitely the first place to visit. 

Then I'd go to any local zoo because Australia is full of animals no other country has.


----------



## travel100

I think travel to Vietnam - safety first for travel and beautiful place : Halong bay - Mui Ne - Sapa - Hanoi


----------



## jcljones

*sydney*

I would check out the Botanic Gardens, the Opera House and walk across the Harbour Bridge. All off these things are free to do. If you like night life than definitely take a visit to Kings Cross. Any night of the week is a good time.


----------



## pencilpusher

I second the botanic gardens... some real great stuffs in there.

enjoy the sights


----------



## sarahjobaroo

And the Rocks, Bondi (yes typical tourist but still there is a reason why!), Newtown and the markets - Glebe, Artisians, Bondi etc amazing!


----------



## pencilpusher

A little best plan on how you will start your sight seeing, try to plan the locations. Enjoy and get the places available.

cheers


----------



## ddavid2874

Opera theater and Chinese Garden are the best places of the Sydney.

Best service at Abraham hostel jerusalem


----------



## victoria stiles

Sydney, Australia is one of the most beautiful cities in the world and citizens of Sydney have voted it to the Top 10 best places to live for several years now. The city is carefully planned and has some spectacular manmade structures and even better natural wonders.Apart from having the regular attractions like the zoo, aquarium, botanical gardens, museums Sydney also boasts the well know Opera House, Harbour Bridge and the AMP Tower. The city by itself has several attractions and will consume close to 3-5 days of your time.


----------



## arch23

Thanks , great info about Sydney. Visiting in May 2012. Need as much info as possible.


----------



## myra allen

Sydney is really a very beautiful place with a modern look and feel. Visiting Sydney offers opportunities to enjoy varied hobbies and adventures.


----------



## pressurewashing

why are so many people saying kakadu? thats not exactly close. 
1) Manly Ferry & tab a cab or get up to the Northern Beaches somehow (known by the locals as God's country and recognized widely as the most picturesque part of Sydney
2) Blue Mountains
3) Parramatta River Cruise to Parramatta


----------



## patty jones

There are lots of beautiful places in Australia but the Byron bay i like the most. Lots of people come there to spend their holidays , because the climate and the accommodation of this place is excellent.


----------



## jamesfly

There are so many locations to check out in sydney. If you really like viewing seashores then definitely you can appreciate this identify.


----------



## addy34smit

Sydney is a nice place to visit and there are so many places to visit in Sydney. If you love visiting beaches then definitely you can enjoy this spot.


----------



## peterteh333

Thanks for the info


----------



## jamesfly

In Sydney many places you can visit like opera theater,great beaches and national park.


----------



## mysteryweekend

*weekend palns*

Book mystery weekend getaways and weekend holiday vacations on Expedia and *get cheap travel deals* on hotels and flights vacation packages all over Australia places like Sydney, Melbourne, Canberra, and Brisbane.


----------



## TCPtraining

This is a bit random and I feel like everyone leaves it out of the big Sydney attractions, but I seriously recommend the quarantine station. It's right near manly so you can combine it with a beach day and its really interesting. Australia has some really unique history as an island colony but it seems to get overlooked because we are so young. This is a mistake. They also offer a really good ghost tour!


----------



## Danar2amir

I am too late answering you because i am out of town


----------



## [ Social Network ]

Ukraine - my birthplace.
Have anybody been there? Comment if you were!
Will be interesting to know your opinion.


----------



## lakshvenetia

There are many places to visit in Sydney.The best places are the Opera House, Sydney Harbour Bridge, Sea Life Sydney Aquarium,Sydney Tower Eye,Madam Tussauds Sydney, Manly Sea Life Sanctuary and the Taronga zoo.


----------



## shazz

Blue mountains & the Caves


----------



## areque

Thanks all for the info


----------



## Vakarian

Uluru and the Henbury Craters

Starkly beautiful mountain ranges-the McDonnell and the Musgrave-punctuate the middle of the Australian continent. Between these ranges lies the world's largest sandstone monolith, Uluru (commonly known as Ayers Rock). Uluru is the most sacred site in the country for Australia's aborigines, the native people of the continent. The monolith, two-thirds of which is believed to be below ground surface, is about 2.2 miles (3.5 kilometers) long and 1,143 feet (349 meters) high. The center of the continent also features the Henbury Craters, one of the largest clusters of meteorite craters in the world. The largest of these depressions, formed by the impact of an extraterrestrial rock, is about 591 feet (177 meters) long and 49 feet (15 meters) deep.

Read more: Australia - body, Earth, life, form, gas, surface, Origin and topography of Australia, Great Dividing Range, Uluru and the Henbury Craters, Great Barrier Reef


----------



## Karlisle

Hey,

I guess in Sydney must "sees" are:
- Sydney Opera House
- Royal Botanic Gardens
- Harbour Bridge & vies over Port Jackson
- Kings Cross
- Chinatown
- Paddy's Market
- Darling Harbour
- Pitt Street Mall
- Bondi Beach

Outside of Sydney I would recommend:
- Botany Bay
- Manly
- Blue Mountains

Enjoy your visit!

Karlisle


----------



## nabbott

Talk about a lot of good recommendations!


----------



## cheapbushire

I think opera house and Olympic Park best Sydney is a nice place to visit.


----------



## FrankHodges

I think that Sydney Opera House and Sydney Harbour Bridge are good places to visit.Do visit these places.


----------



## JBarra

Wallaman falls, North Queensland. Longest freefall waterfall in Australia!


----------

